# 461 Visa renewal after relationship breakdown | Any success stories?



## angela1984 (Oct 19, 2017)

Hi everyone,

*I would like to hear of anyone who has been successful at renewing their subclass 461 NZ family relationship visa, despite no longer being in a relationship with the NZ family member.*

I have been living and working in Australia for seven years. Five of those years have been on a 461 visa with my Kiwi DeFacto partner (who I was with for a total of 7 years). My current 461 visa expires in December 2017.

I have just submitted my application to renew for another five years which included a submission of:


147 form (The 461 application form, stating I am not longer in DeFacto)

80 form (character)

A letter confirming our separation, signed by both parties (in addition I informed Immigration of our breakup last November 2016)

Supporting ID, police checks and ex-partner's Passport

Now I anxiously wait. If anyone has any similar experiences I'd love to hear them.

Thanks in advance
Ange


----------



## rreedman91 (Nov 29, 2017)

*I need this help too! 461 seperation case*

Hi,

Have you had any luck on hearing anything yet?

I am needed to do the same I am just waiting for my clearances to come back from UK.

Do I really need to submit my Ex Partners details again? I don't have any contact with him anymore he is now the member of another family. I am single.

Any help with this would be so much appreciated.

Bec


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

As a 461 visa holder you can continue obtaining new 461 visas despite the relationship breakdown until you enter into a new relationship.


----------



## rreedman91 (Nov 29, 2017)

*Response*



CCMS said:


> As a 461 visa holder you can continue obtaining new 461 visas despite the relationship breakdown until you enter into a new relationship.


Hello
Thank you so much for your reply!

Do immigration require anything from my ex partner in the new 461 visa application I will be doing shortly?

I don't have contact with him any longer. I don't wish to either.

Can you in your experience give me a check list of what I will need ?

Thanks again ,
Bec


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

rreedman91 said:


> Hello
> Thank you so much for your reply.
> 
> Can you in your experience give me a check list of what I will need ?
> ...


No I can't, because I have never lodged a sc. 461 visa, so I don't have any up-to-date checklists. Reason being is that I have never ever encountered a Kiwi willing to pay for the service and that is fair enough, but the consequence is that I don't bother with these type of applications.

I believe it is relatively straightforward. Maybe someone here can share their personal experience.


----------



## angela1984 (Oct 19, 2017)

rreedman91 said:


> Hello
> Thank you so much for your reply!
> 
> Do immigration require anything from my ex partner in the new 461 visa application I will be doing shortly?
> ...


Hey Bec

My 461 renewal has been received back in October/November but not yet processed so I don't have much of an update.

The form is a bit confusing as even though there is the option to say that you are separated, it still seems to ask for relationship evidence. I am still in touch with my ex so when I submitted my application he gave me his new passport and address information and also signed a letter that I wrote to say we had separated. I am not sure if that was necesssary though but I figured anything that would support my application is a good idea.

I did also find someone who has gone through the same situation of renewing the visa without their partner with success. I imagine it just depends on individual circumstances.

I can update this forum with more info that might help when my application is processed.

Thanks
Ange


----------



## r3b00t (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi Angela, any luck with your visa renewal? 🙂 Hope its all sorted out? Do you think applying 2 months prior expiration is good? Cheers


----------



## Singhsaab02 (Jun 17, 2018)

I need help with 461 visa renewed if relationship breakdown as I'm soo stressed about it and I can't get any straight answer. Can you please tell me if anyone 
were successful in renewing 461 visa after relationship breakdown. Your answer will be much appericiated. 
Thank you in advance


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

This has been mentioned before, yes you can apply for the renewal of a 461 visa, even if your relationship has broken down.


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

aussiesteve said:


> This has been mentioned before, yes you can apply for the renewal of a 461 visa, even if your relationship has broken down.


Correct, as long as you are not in a new relationship.


----------



## r3b00t (Feb 12, 2016)

paulhand said:


> Correct, as long as you are not in a new relationship.


Hi Paul, I plan to renew mine. Do you know if there's new restrictions on this visa with the new laws last year?
I'm afraid not being able to travel at all, when I read that :

"This visa allows you to:

work and study in Australia
travel to, *enter and remain* in Australia for five years from the date the visa is granted."

Does this mean you can enter but not leave, if you want to come back?
Where is "travel from"? 

Cheers
(source: homeaffairs gov.au)


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

r3b00t said:


> Hi Paul, I plan to renew mine. Do you know if there's new restrictions on this visa with the new laws last year?
> I'm afraid not being able to travel at all, when I read that :
> 
> "This visa allows you to:
> ...


It's a five year temporary visa. You can come and go as you please during the five year validity period of your visa. You cannot enter, or remain in, Australia once this five year period ends.


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

Hi Bec and Ange, it's a similar story for me. 
My original visa arrived within a couple of weeks in 2011 but the renewal has been lodged for over a year now. 
Application was sent to the Sydney office last June.
My relationship has broken down, with no contact and I had no current address or paperwork for my kiwi ex girlfriend. 
I don't know if she is still in Australia. I advised of this on the form and had previously informed immigration of the relationship breakdown and my subsequent change of address.

It's a difficult visa to get much information on and I haven't met anyone else on it so it's good to see others in the same situation. I'll update when I get any information
Thanks Vin


----------



## dave-86 (Sep 6, 2018)

Vinny85283 said:


> Hi Bec and Ange, it's a similar story for me.
> My original visa arrived within a couple of weeks in 2011 but the renewal has been lodged for over a year now.
> Application was sent to the Sydney office last June.
> My relationship has broken down, with no contact and I had no current address or paperwork for my kiwi ex girlfriend.
> ...


Hey mate. Any update on your situation? I'm in the same boat.
Ex-wife was kiwi. We divorced a couple of years ago. I applied 17 months ago for a renewal. We don't have any contact at all. She lives in New Zealand now.


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm now on my second bridging visa B so I can leave the country to visit family.
Fourteen months since applying,
not good news to hear how long it's been for you but then again good to know I'm not alone wondering what's going on!
It's very unsettling waiting. Hoping to hear good news from someone on the forum soon



dave-86 said:


> Vinny85283 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Bec and Ange, it's a similar story for me.
> ...


----------



## Cher (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi,
Wondering if you have heard back from immigration office? Just checked the 461 visa eligibility and couldn't find anything like renewal for current visa holders!! I believe there has to be a change... Desperately seeking for some clues..


----------



## Cher (Oct 31, 2018)

Can you confirm if it's still a valid statement please?


----------



## Canaus (Feb 14, 2018)

Cher said:


> Hi,
> Wondering if you have heard back from immigration office? Just checked the 461 visa eligibility and couldn't find anything like renewal for current visa holders!! I believe there has to be a change... Desperately seeking for some clues..


I just checked and it still says "Extend your stay: You can apply for another New Zealand Citizen Family Relationship (Temporary) visa (subclass 461)."

From what I understand it's not really a renewal but just doing the whole application again. Got four years left on my first one.


----------



## avennells (Jun 13, 2019)

Does anyone have any updates on their stories. If I select that I have separated, do I still have to fill in my ex partner's contact details?


----------



## avennells (Jun 13, 2019)

Hi. Just wondering if you have any more news on this. I'm in the same situation. Did you leave the section blank where it asks for the details of the New Zealand citizen on the 147 form?



Vinny85283 said:


> I'm now on my second bridging visa B so I can leave the country to visit family.
> Fourteen months since applying,
> not good news to hear how long it's been for you but then again good to know I'm not alone wondering what's going on!
> It's very unsettling waiting. Hoping to hear good news from someone on the forum soon
> ...





Canaus said:


> Cher said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

No news no contact at all



avennells said:


> Hi. Just wondering if you have any more news on this. I'm in the same situation. Did you leave the section blank where it asks for the details of the New Zealand citizen on the 147 form?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

Sorry I didn't fully answer the question. I did put my ex's name and date of birth. I noted that we have no contact so I do not have her address or passport details etc. I'm hoping that will be sufficient. I don't know how else to get evidence of someone that's not around anymore.



Vinny85283 said:


> No news no contact at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daisy05 (Sep 23, 2016)

r3b00t said:


> Hi Angela, any luck with your visa renewal? &#128578; Hope its all sorted out? Do you think applying 2 months prior expiration is good? Cheers


Hey i wonder how it all went? And how did it go lodging 2 months prior to expiry?
Any info/update info would be fab! ☺


----------



## r3b00t (Feb 12, 2016)

daisy05 said:


> Hey i wonder how it all went? And how did it go lodging 2 months prior to expiry?
> Any info/update info would be fab! ☺


The update is... At this day I am still waiting for any news! It's been a year and an half


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

r3b00t said:


> The update is... At this day I am still waiting for any news! It's been a year and an half


Had one granted today at 27 months ...


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

Visa granted for me after 3 years and 3 months



paulhand said:


> r3b00t said:
> 
> 
> > The update is... At this day I am still waiting for any news! It's been a year and an half
> ...


----------



## Kit095 (Mar 5, 2021)

My visa expires in February 2024 although sounds like I should think about reapplying sooner rather than later!
I'm no longer in contact with my ex, on your applications did they ask for any further details about the kiwi person or was minimal information fine?



Vinny85283 said:


> Visa granted for me after 3 years and 3 months
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## r3b00t (Feb 12, 2016)

*Visa granted for me after 2 years and 2 months*


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

Kit095 said:


> My visa expires in February 2024 although sounds like I should think about reapplying sooner rather than later!
> I'm no longer in contact with my ex, on your applications did they ask for any further details about the kiwi person or was minimal information fine?


I had minimal details of my ex these days, she's married to someone else now. So all I had was the previous into and copies of her passport etc from my original application. Eventually visa was granted after 39 months


----------



## Vinny85283 (Jun 21, 2018)

r3b00t said:


> *Visa granted for me after 2 years and 2 months*


Relatively rapid, well done


----------



## r3b00t (Feb 12, 2016)

Vinny85283 said:


> I had minimal details of my ex these days, she's married to someone else now. So all I had was the previous into and copies of her passport etc from my original application. Eventually visa was granted after 39 months


Same, all from previous application, didn't have to get anything new from her


----------



## Joe1987 (11 mo ago)

Hello, my application for the renewal for the 461 visa after breakdown arrived 2 days after expiration, so i've got a bridging visa C with no right to work or travel while im in Australia, but i've been full time worker for the last year, does anyone knows why they gave me bridging C? or how could i change it?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Joe1987 said:


> Hello, my application for the renewal for the 461 visa after breakdown arrived 2 days after expiration, so i've got a bridging visa C with no right to work or travel while im in Australia, but i've been full time worker for the last year, does anyone knows why they gave me bridging C? or how could i change it?


Maybe because you didn't submit the new 461 visa application before the old 461 expired?


----------



## Joe1987 (11 mo ago)

JandE said:


> Maybe because you didn't submit the new 461 visa application before the old 461 expired?


Not too sure, has anyone been through the same Bridging Visa? is there any way to change it to one that i could visit Family? i haven't been able to travel the last 2 years and now looking in processing times i would like to be able to visit Family


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

JandE said:


> Maybe because you didn't submit the new 461 visa application before the old 461 expired?


Yes, that is correct. 


Joe1987 said:


> is there any way to change it to one that i could visit Family?


No, there isn’t, but you may be able to get work permission.

I suggest you get some professional advice to understand what the issues you now have are and how best to manage them.


----------



## Joe1987 (11 mo ago)

Does anyone knows if processing times are faster now that covid is not an issue? before it was 9 months processing times


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Joe1987 said:


> Does anyone knows if processing times are faster now that covid is not an issue? before it was 9 months processing times


Median average processing time for subclass 461 visa in February 2022 was 21 months.

25% took under 6 months
10% took over 33 months.
Median average processing time for subclass 461 visa in January 2022 was 23 months.

25% took under 20 months
10% took over 31 months.
Median average processing time for subclass 461 visa in December 2021 was 22 months.

25% took under 11 months
10% took over 32 months.


----------



## Joe1987 (11 mo ago)

JandE said:


> Median average processing time for subclass 461 visa in February 2022 was 21 months.
> 
> 25% took under 6 months
> 10% took over 33 months.
> ...


thanks for your reply it looks like i could be a shorter waiting time


----------



## Joe1987 (11 mo ago)

Hi everyone, the departament received my renewal 461 after breakdown 2 days after my old 461 expired, and i need to comment on a schedule 3, i would like to know if there are any experiences before? thanks


----------

